# Verständnisfragen zu Android



## new Android (4. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Android-Programmierung ist neu für mich, daher habe Ich da mal paar allgemeine Verständnisfragen.
Habe bereits gegoggelt, dennoch bleiben diese Fragen für mich unklar. Da Ich nicht für jede Frage einen eigenen Thread eröffnen möchte habe Ich ein paar Fragen angesammelt:


 Wie ist es möglich mehrere Activities aus der MainActivity heraus zu starten? Startet man diese parallel in AsyncTasks? Bsp. Auslesen einer DB und paralleler bilder Download von einem anderen Server.

 Ist es bei der Erzeugung von Objekten egal wie viele Objekte Ich erzeuge? Was geschieht mit den Objekten nach Beendung des Programms? Räumt der GC wirklich alle Objekte ab oder nur ungenutze?

 Wie kann Ich mehrere Activities parallel laufen lassen? Über AsyncTasks oder via Intent-Befehl?

 Wie realisiere Ich die Rückkehr zur vorletzten Activity nach zwei Intents zu einer anderen Activity?
Also von der MainActivity "springe" ich in ein Anderes Layout, von diesem aus wieder in ein anderes Layout und von diesem möchte Ich dann via Button wieder in das MainActivity-Layout.

 Ist es möglich, dass Ich ein Programm aufbaue indem ich alle Teilaufgaben wie kleine selbsttändige Projekte behandel? Wie kann Ich diese dann mit einander kombinieren wenn Ich diese nahezu unabhängig von einander programmiert habe und diese auch autark läufen können?

 Ist das auslagern von Methoden in andere Klassen empfohlen? Man muss ja dann immer Objekte erzeugen, oder schadet das nicht?

 Was ist für die Aufteilungen in Nebenläufigkeiten zu beachten? Realisiert man Nebenläufigkeiten immer in Threads, also in AsyncTasks?
 
 Ist es bei der Android-Programmierung auch so, dass alles aus der MainActivity heraus aufgerufen werden soll?
 
 Ist es bezüglich der Intents ein Unterschied ob Ich mit Fragments die Sache angehe?
Kann man einen startIntentForResult()-Aufruf wie einen Funktionsaufruf sehen welcher eine Funktion ausführt und die gewünschten Daten zurück gibt?
 Wo wird die Speicherung der Einstellungen vorgenommen? Werden die Einstellungen in eine SQLite DB gespeichert?
Darf man alle API's koostenlos und kommerziell nutzen? Beispiel GCM?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## dzim (4. Jul 2014)

Mehrere Activities starten: kein Ding. Aber: Eine Activity ist kein eigentändiger Arbeitsthread oder so - es wird immer nur eine Activity angezeigt, kurz: eine Activity ist (wenn du so willst) ein Fenster in deiner Anwendung. Heute baut man Apps oft so, dass es nur wenige separate "Fenster" gibt, dafür aber in ein oder mehrere Fragmente unterteilt sind. Bsp: Mail auf Phone hat nur die Liste der Mails, dann im nächsten Bild nur den Inhalt der Mail. Auf Tablet wäre links die Liste (Master) und rechts die Mail (Details).
Beschäftige dich am besten erst einmal mit Java, dann klärt sich die Frage eigentlich. Die GC ist keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau und irgendwann ist der Speicher,der dir zur Verfügung steht, dicht. Du kannst also schon am besten die GC damit "unterstützen" nicht mehr benötigte Objekte zu  dereferenzieren (auf "null" setzen oder so).
Siehe 1
backbutton zwei mal drücken, man kann auch activities nicht in den back-stack aufnehmen lassen, denke ich, onbackpressed überschreiben, ... Google hilft weiter.
in ander Layouts "springt" man nicht. Mit Fragment ist das recht einfach zu realisieren. Schau dir die mal an.
Das Stichwort sind library-Projekte. Wie das dann konkret in Eclipse oder Android Studio gemacht wird, beschreibt die Android Dokumentation ausführlich genug.
Das ist ein Stück weit dir überlassen. Kannst ja auch bei Hilfsmethoden das ganze in Utility-Klassen mit statischen Methoden machen. Hier kommt es absolut darauf an _was_ du auslagern möchtest.
Ja. Wobei es ein Stück weit davon abhängt, was du machen willst: kurze Aufgaben ohne Feedback an die UI -> Threads, kurze Aufgaben mit Feedback an die UI -> AsyncTask, langlaufende Aufgaben in Services (am einfachsten sind IMHO IntentServices, weil die schon auf einem separaten Thread laufen, sonst musst du selbst noch einen Thread anlegen - Kommunikation bei IntentServices: Broadcast/-Receiver, bei normalen Services mit eigenen Threads: Mesenger (finde ich aber recht komplex)).
Was meinst du? Sollen/müssen tust du erst mal nichts. Android lässt dir am Ende schon ziemlich viele Freiheiten.
Intents haben nichts (direkt) mit Intents zu tun. Intents starten andere Activities, Apps, ... Sie sind halt - wie der Name nahelegt - eine Absichtserklärung etwas zu tun (was genau, wird in ihren Actions und Extras beschrieben). Fragmente sind Teil einer Activity und somit einer (vielleicht via Intent gestarteter) Oberfläche einer App.
Jain, also du kannst im entsprechenden Callback auf das Ergebnis warten, da aber eine andere Activity - also ein anderes Fenster - gestartet wird, ist ein Vergleich zu einer Methode hier vielleicht nicht ganz passend.
Das ist ein Stpck weit dir überlassen, i.d.R. verwendet man dafür Preferences - das sind key-value-Pairs. Wie die gespeichert werden, weiss ich gerade tatsächlich nicht, aber wenn du es in eine DB speichern möchtest (was natürlich geht), musst du dich um die Methoden eben erst einmal selbst kümmern.
Das ist von den Lizenen abhängig. Android-Libs kannst du verwenden, wie du möchtest. Echte Google-Libs sind eventuell anders - hier musst du dich vielleicht noch separat anmelden oder so.Third-Party-Libs:Lizenzmodell lesen und verstehen.

Hinweis am Schluss: Ich habe viel aus den Tutorials von Lars Vogel gelernt: Android Development


----------



## Javandroid (5. Jul 2014)

Jan Vogel ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## new Android (5. Jul 2014)

Vielen Dank für diese super Antwort. Das Hilft mir sehr.


dzim hat gesagt.:


> Mehrere Activities starten: kein Ding. Aber: Eine Activity ist kein eigentändiger Arbeitsthread oder so - es wird immer nur eine Activity angezeigt, kurz: eine Activity ist (wenn du so willst) ein Fenster in deiner Anwendung. Heute baut man Apps oft so, dass es nur wenige separate "Fenster" gibt, dafür aber in ein oder mehrere Fragmente unterteilt sind. Bsp: Mail auf Phone hat nur die Liste der Mails, dann im nächsten Bild nur den Inhalt der Mail. Auf Tablet wäre links die Liste (Master) und rechts die Mail (Details).





Laufen die Activities also der Reihe nach der Aufrufreihenfolge entsprechend ab?
Eigentich ist eine Activity ja die Schnittstelle zum UI, muss Ich also auch wirklich bei jedem Aufruf einer Activity setContentView() aufrufen? Kommt es zu Problemen wenn Ich dies nicht tue?
Zwei Activities können aber den gleichen ContentView anzeigen oder? Layouts werden ausschließlich über die Activities aufgerufen?



> [*]backbutton zwei mal drücken, man kann auch activities nicht in den back-stack aufnehmen lassen, denke ich, onbackpressed überschreiben, ... Google hilft weiter.



Okay, Ich schau nochmal nach.



> [*]in ander Layouts "springt" man nicht. Mit Fragment ist das recht einfach zu realisieren. Schau dir die mal an.



Der Vorteil von Fragments ist also, dass also mehrere Fragments in einem Layout über eine Activity genutz werden können?



> [*]Das Stichwort sind library-Projekte. Wie das dann konkret in Eclipse oder Android Studio gemacht wird, beschreibt die Android Dokumentation ausführlich genug.



Auch hierzu werde Ich mich einlesen.



> [*]Das ist ein Stück weit dir überlassen. Kannst ja auch bei Hilfsmethoden das ganze in Utility-Klassen mit statischen Methoden machen. Hier kommt es absolut darauf an _was_ du auslagern möchtest.



OKay, also Ich man hier frei und es gibt keine Empfehlung diesbezüglich.



> [*]Ja. Wobei es ein Stück weit davon abhängt, was du machen willst: kurze Aufgaben ohne Feedback an die UI -> Threads, kurze Aufgaben mit Feedback an die UI -> AsyncTask, langlaufende Aufgaben in Services (am einfachsten sind IMHO IntentServices, weil die schon auf einem separaten Thread laufen, sonst musst du selbst noch einen Thread anlegen - Kommunikation bei IntentServices: Broadcast/-Receiver, bei normalen Services mit eigenen Threads: Mesenger (finde ich aber recht komplex)).



Also solle man Updatevorgänge einer DB lieber über einen IntenService realisieren?



> [*]Intents haben nichts (direkt) mit Intents zu tun. Intents starten andere Activities, Apps, ... Sie sind halt - wie der Name nahelegt - eine Absichtserklärung etwas zu tun (was genau, wird in ihren Actions und Extras beschrieben). Fragmente sind Teil einer Activity und somit einer (vielleicht via Intent gestarteter) Oberfläche einer App.



Danke, habe  hierzu bei Jan Vogel eine gute Erklärung gefunden. Danke für die Tipps.



> [*]Jain, also du kannst im entsprechenden Callback auf das Ergebnis warten, da aber eine andere Activity - also ein anderes Fenster - gestartet wird, ist ein Vergleich zu einer Methode hier vielleicht nicht ganz passend.



Okay, stimmt, macht Sinn. Aber vom Prinzip her ähnlich.



> [*]Das ist ein Stpck weit dir überlassen, i.d.R. verwendet man dafür Preferences - das sind key-value-Pairs. Wie die gespeichert werden, weiss ich gerade tatsächlich nicht, aber wenn du es in eine DB speichern möchtest (was natürlich geht), musst du dich um die Methoden eben erst einmal selbst kümmern.



Meinte wo diese Standartmäßig von Android abgelegt werden.



> [*]Das ist von den Lizenen abhängig. Android-Libs kannst du verwenden, wie du möchtest. Echte Google-Libs sind eventuell anders - hier musst du dich vielleicht noch separat anmelden oder so.Third-Party-Libs:Lizenzmodell lesen und verstehen.






> Hinweis am Schluss: Ich habe viel aus den Tutorials von Lars Vogel gelernt: Android Development



Super Seite, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## new Android (11. Jul 2014)

Ist das so?


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Jul 2014)

Moin,



new Android hat gesagt.:


> Ist das so?



WAS ist WIE ???:L  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## dzim (11. Jul 2014)

1) Nein. Activities laufen nicht in Reihenfolge ab. Sind ja kein Wizard oder so. Es wird eine Aufgerufen und diese wird angezeigt.
3) Ja.
6) Im Prinzip kommt es auf die Menge an. Aber: Ich mache Inserts eh nur in einem Service (sie sind das Resultat einer größeren Operation und diese findet sowieso auf einem anderen Thread statt) und nutze AsyncTasks für Select-Operationen. Ich denke, damit bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn du nur kleine Inserts machst, reicht auch dort ein Thread oder AsyncTask.
9) Keine Ahnung. Irgendwo in "/data/data/<dein-package-name>/..." also im geschützten Bereich vermute ich. Im Prinzip sollte dir das aber egal sein können. Verwende sie einfach :-D


----------

